# trigger work



## mook47

I just bought a 75b and would like to have some trigger work done.Who does good work on the CZ?


----------



## Baldy

Here's one of the best in this country. Good luck it's not cheap.:smt1099
http://www.cylinder-slide.com/


----------



## Mike Barham

My understanding is that the custom shop at CZ USA does very fine trigger work. www.cz-usa.com


----------



## mook47

ok thanks I'll check them out


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Mike Barham said:


> My understanding is that the custom shop at CZ USA does very fine trigger work. www.cz-usa.com


I have heard the same thing.

-Jeff-


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

I took my gun to the gunsmith last month for a trigger job, as I'd also purchased an 18lb Wolff recoil spring, and a Wolff extra power extractor spring. 

However, I was just recently told that those springs won't work right. Apparently the Wolff springs that are for the CZ-75 (and most other versions of the 75) don't work for the SP-01. So I guess I got the wrong springs? Even though a Wolff rep said that they would still be okay as the SP-01 is in the 75 family.

I can't remember which thread it was on here, but others were getting trigger jobs and put in new recoil springs. What brand would work for this?

Cheers...


----------



## tekarra

ApocalyseWoman,

May I suggest you visit www.czforumsite.info as they have a tech section where this topic has been discussed.


----------



## gilfo

I understand Angus Hobel (check spelling) and Matt Mink do excellent work on CZ's. Check them out on CZ forum.


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

tekarra said:


> ApocalyseWoman,
> 
> May I suggest you visit www.czforumsite.info as they have a tech section where this topic has been discussed.


Thanks. Though I think for now, I'll stick with replacing the magazine springs (more tension). Further on down the line I'll get the trigger job.

Out of curiosity, how much does CZ charge for doing it?


----------



## timrosin

I had my TZ-75 trigger done by a gunsmith named John Clobis. I believe he resides now in Minnisota
or one of the dakotas. He did a great job. cz and tz were kind of his specialty. I understand he is doing
lots of hunting type bolt actions now. Give him a try he did a great job for me. He's a disabled vet
(marine) so there's another reason to send him some work !
( I think the total bill was about 100 $ )

Tim


----------



## GURU1911

Another widely known "pistolsmithy" to consider is mr. Teddy jacobson in sugarland, texas. Check out his website @ actions by t.


----------



## dondavis3

I have not used him yet, I but plan to after the holidays (I want to shoot the gun while I'm off work).

Bill Springfield - Colorado Springs , CO

Very good reputation.

Bill Springfield - www.TriggerWork.net

:smt1099


----------



## P97

GURU1911 said:


> Another widely known "pistolsmithy" to consider is mr. Teddy jacobson in sugarland, texas. Check out his website @ actions by t.


I had a couple of complete action jobs done on pistols by Teddy. I have been very pleased with them.


----------



## dondavis3

P97

What does Teddy charge for a complete trigger job?

:smt1099


----------



## P97

He has it on his website: (http://actionsbyt.com/)


----------

